# Raleigh Revenio 4.0 for $1,100



## PWDonT (Aug 9, 2011)

LBS can set me up with brand new Raleigh Revenio 4.0 for $1,100. Seems like a great price. ???

My LBS is very small so not able to test ride it (no stock) - that is my biggest concern. The LBS confident they can get me fitted on it. I'm alos not one to go to bigger shop and waste their sales staff time.

Right now riding 20 year old Giant Option hybrid and looking to make the jump. 

I appreciate any advice or thoughts.

Don


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

PWDonT said:


> LBS can set me up with brand new Raleigh Revenio 4.0 for $1,100. Seems like a great price. ???
> 
> My LBS is very small so not able to test ride it (no stock) - that is my biggest concern. The LBS confident they can get me fitted on it. I'm alos not one to go to bigger shop and waste their sales staff time.
> 
> ...


If it's a new 2011, that's a very good price, _however_....

I share your concern about not being able to test ride a bike before commiting to it. At the very least, I'd ask some questions about how they're planning on sizing you and what they would do if the bike ordered didn't suite you (either in size, ride or handling). 

But quite honestly, I'd visit some other shops that had adaquate inventory to allow test rides (or ordered with no commitment on the part of the buyer). If you're set on the Raleigh, do a dealer search and see if there are others within a reasonable distance.


----------



## sarasetp (Jul 27, 2011)

I wouldn't fret. I may have purchased the same bike from the same shop. It is a great deal. To be upfront, I am a novice, but this bike has all of the great components found on bike 2x to 3x more expensive. Just so you know, I guessed about size. The closest I came to test driving the bike was at a local LBS who had a used Revenio 3.0 for $995. It was in great shape and was so close to purchasing it until I found the same deal as you.

Just so you know, I actually called in the order and had them ship it to me. I had to guess about the size and also had to make sure that the LBS was legit. I did a lot of research on size and the legitimacy of the shop. And I spoke with the guys at the LBS where I purchased the bike. I came via FedEx this Sat. The shop actually tuned it first before packing it and shipping it to me. It arrived in perfect/new condition and met my every expectation. I just went for a 10 mile ride for 40 minutes this morning. Couldn't be happier with the bike. 

I was very close to ordering a bike from bikesdirect. I have researched and there are plenty of people who buy from them. Before I bought this bike from the LBS, I was going to buy a Gravity bike with Ultegra components like the Revenio 4.0. It turned out that there was someone who had the exact bike that I wanted from bikesdirect who locked up his bike at work. I was going to write him a note to see if he would be open to taking with me and maybe let me take the bike for a spin to see whether I wanted to order the bike. In the end, the $1,100, the Revenio 4.0 is a much better bike because even though it is more expensive, it has Ultegra in everything, including the crank and brake calipers.

I love my Revenio 4.0. I say take the plunge and get it. It is a great price and if you miss the opportunity to buy it just because you did not test it, I think you will be kicking yourself. With the Internet, you can do your homework and feel comfortable making the purchase, even sight unseen.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sarasetp said:


> I wouldn't fret. I may have purchased the same bike from the same shop. It is a great deal. To be upfront, I am a novice, but this bike has all of the great components found on bike 2x to 3x more expensive. Just so you know, I guessed about size. *The closest I came to test driving the bike was at a local LBS who had a used Revenio 3.0* for $995. It was in great shape and was so close to purchasing it until I found the same deal as you.
> 
> Just so you know, I actually called in the order and had them ship it to me. I had to guess about the size and also had to make sure that the LBS was legit. I did a lot of research on size and the legitimacy of the shop. And I spoke with the guys at the LBS where I purchased the bike. I came via FedEx this Sat. The shop actually tuned it first before packing it and shipping it to me. It arrived in perfect/new condition and met my every expectation. I just went for a 10 mile ride for 40 minutes this morning. Couldn't be happier with the bike.
> 
> ...


Whether you realize it or not, you did test ride the Revenio before purchasing, because the only differences between the 3 and 4 are in the specs - frame and fork are the same, so fit, ride and handling will be as well. That given, your situation isn't the same as the OP's, because he can't test ride the bike.

I'm glad things worked out for you, but the bolded advice at the end of your post doesn't hold true for everyone, me included. I've test rode more bikes I _didn't_ like than did, so the odds of me getting it right based on internet research alone aren't good, and considering the importance of fit and that riding a bike is very much 'hands on', I'd advise caution to anyone using your approach.


----------



## twin001 (Jul 24, 2011)

did they give you a better reason as to why you can't take it for a short test ride around the parking lot or down the street? IMO, there is no reason you shouldn't be able to test ride a bike they are trying to sell. I would be a little more stern about being able to test ride it.


----------

